# l'infinito leopardiano



## Titesosso

Buongiorno a tutti !

Ho (ancora) un problema per una traduzione dall'italiano verso il francese. È un testo sulla regione Le Marche.

"Oltre *l'infinito leopardiano*, tra i colli delle Marche"
La parte in grasso è quella che non capiso.

Aiuto per favore !


----------



## Duncan#21

Titesosso said:


> Buongiorno a tutti !
> 
> Ho (ancora) un problema per una traduzione dall'italiano verso il francese. È un testo sulla regione Le Marche.
> 
> "Oltre *l'infinito leopardiano*, tra i colli delle Marche"
> La parte in grasso è quella che non capiso.
> 
> Aiuto per favore !


"L'infinito" è una poesia di Giacomo Leopardi che, appunto, nacque a Recanati, nelle Marche.


----------



## Titesosso

Grazie mille !


----------



## Duncan#21

Titesosso said:


> Grazie mille !


Prego, pas de quoi!  Devo farti una piccola correzione: il carattere *Italia *si chiama grassetto, non grasso.


----------



## Titesosso

grazie, non lo sapevo ! ^^


----------



## klarap

Trovato? Propongo
Au-dela de "L'Infini" de Leopardi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Titesosso,
si dice anche "neretto".


----------

